# FS 84 325e in SC $2000



## Whitedevilws6 (Nov 23, 2015)

I don't want to but I have to sell my 325e. Right now it's just taking up space. Heres a link to my ad and if you have any questions feel free to call or text me. Thanks.

http://charleston.craigslist.org/cto/5328551139.html_a__a2_


----------

